# Questions About Teaching Heel



## missDevichi (Dec 8, 2013)

I am only 5'1" and walking my GSD can be scary sometimes so I want to start teaching my dog the heel command, but I want to get some things clears first.

What should my dog know before I start teaching him heel? And how well should he know them?

Can I teach him heel and still take him on walks? When we are on walks he sometimes pulls, would trying to slowly teach him heel at home confuse him if on walks he is still running around? 

On walks he would bark/whimper/lunge at people/dogs, can I still teach him to heel or should I try and get him more use to people/dogs first? 

I use the Walking Collar. When we start our walks he would paw at it but stop after awhile until he sees another dog.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

'Heeling' is a very precise and regimental position that isn't used for an entire walk. Maybe for a brief time to pass someone with a bad dog, but NOT for a walk.

You may be actually thinking of being able to walk using a loose leash so your dog isn't dragging you around. That is a great thing to have. While training that you may want to buy a Gentle Leader Harness





 
Teaching 'heel' is actually really difficult and must be taught in stages. This shows one way to start


----------



## missDevichi (Dec 8, 2013)

Sorry, English isn't exactly my first language, I know heel is a position and it would be helpful on walks so he'll have a default position to go back to.


----------

